
Distilling JRuby: The JIT Compiler - fogus
http://www.realjenius.com/2009/10/06/distilling-jruby-the-jit-compiler/
======
wingo
Not sure why they don't simply compile to Java bytecode to start with. It
doesn't seem like they're making use of runtime type profiles here a la Self.

It still seems to me that JIT compilation is needless, unless your compiler is
as smart as Self's. One should simply compile to the desired target language
and avoid warmup costs.

~~~
slava_pestov
The JRuby developers have spent a lot of time doing performance measurements,
implementing optimizations and trying out different approaches. You're just
throwing in your two cents based on second-hand knowledge of an obsolete
language implementation...

~~~
wingo
Indeed, I don't know about JRuby. I know about Scheme. There is no fast Scheme
that JIT-compiles, that I know of. All the fast Lisp compilers that I know
compile ahead-of-time.

If you know why they did this, pray tell :) As a language implementor
yourself, you probably have a good feel for the cost accounting.

------
schnalle
i like the domo kun.

